# Short video on Family Worship



## reaganmarsh (Jun 18, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

Dr. Don Whitney has posted a short video on how to do family worship. I thought y'all might find it helpful: http://biblicalspirituality.org/video-how-to-do-family-worship/

Enjoy!


----------

